
Structural Aggression &#8212; Roman Consuls - stopachka
http://www.sebastianmarshall.com/structural-aggression-roman-consuls
======
tzs
Interesting theory, but didn't the Roman Consuls lose all their power when the
Republic ended and the Empire began? Yet Rome continued its conquests under
the Empire, and achieved its maximal extent long after the Consuls lost power.
That would indicate the the Consuls and their one year terms were not the key
to Rome's aggression.

